# Making Vinegar from Honey



## sdprep (Jul 18, 2010)

I am two weeks into the project but wanted to share this with anyone that has an interest. 

This is probably one of the most expensive ways to produce vinegar so I would not use this for food preservation but use it in salad dressings etc.

Hope it helps.

1 Part Honey
8 Parts Soft Water.
Cover with cheese cloth and let sit.

I added a teaspoon of white vinegar in hopes of speeding up the process.


----------



## The_Blob (Dec 24, 2008)

is honey vinegar superior to white, malt, cider, or other types? I would think that trying to preserve the honey to use would be more important, even if it is a luxury... (we all need some of those, especially when times are bad)

but it IS interesting

could this be done say... after the honey started to turn?


----------



## bjames40 (Dec 25, 2009)

@ the blob..........honey never goes bad..........ever. so no need to worry about it "turning" or how to preserve it. it does dry out but is easily rehydrated.


----------



## UncleJoe (Jan 11, 2009)

I like honey too much as a sweetener.  I don't think I would use it to make vinegar but that's just me. Be sure to fill us in when the project is complete.


----------



## lotsoflead (Jul 25, 2010)

UncleJoe said:


> I like honey too much as a sweetener.  I don't think *I would use it to make vinegar* but that's just me. Be sure to fill us in when the project is complete.


 me either, it's too easy to stock pile 50 gallons of vinegar.


----------



## lhalfcent (Mar 11, 2010)

I make honey wine using just water and wildflower honey from local beekeeper.
never thought to make vinegar. interesting.


----------



## Jason (Jul 25, 2009)

mead...yummy....


----------



## PS360 (Sep 10, 2010)

Cool I never thought of making it into vinegar.

I’d never do it though honey is too precious.
And there are so many sour little apple trees around here that aren’t good for anything but cider it would be easy to make apple cider vinegar, gallons of it.


----------



## mickbear (Apr 9, 2009)

i'm a beekeeper myself and never thought about trying to make vinegar out of honey.honey has so many usefull purposes i would think it would be better to have around than vinegar.but knowing how to make vinegar from it is very usefull information.


----------



## AzDesertRatMarine (Jan 6, 2011)

*Sounds Tasty*



lhalfcent said:


> I make honey wine using just water and wildflower honey from local beekeeper.
> never thought to make vinegar. interesting.


Sounds Tasty! Any chance you would mind sharing your recipe with us?


----------

